# Snapper Engine



## dehrhardt (Apr 1, 2009)

I have a snapper commercial mower with a five hp Briggs engine, (1987 vintage with the original engine. It runs great, but I'm sure the deck will outlive the engine.

I was wondering if anybody knew of an engine that will drop in when it comes time. For the self propel to work, the engine has a pulley mounted to the crank above the blade adapter

Original engine is Briggs 1131922 0169-01


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

There is nothing real special about the engines used on Snapper mowers. Even the commercial mower, as about the only real difference was the engine and extra support brackets on the handles. The engine on yours has a 1" diameter crankshaft, so if you want to re-use the drive pulley and blade adapter you would need an engine with a 1" crank. You could replace with an engine that uses a a 7/8" diameter crankshaft and just replace the blade adapter and drive pulley. An engine with a crankshaft length of 3 - 5/32" should work fine as a replacement.


----------



## robmiller2303 (Jul 1, 2014)

Hello everyone.....
I know about the snapper engine .I read the tread but i am not getting the proper knowledge and i am not aware with the Snapper Engine......Anyone can help me?.......
Tulsahyundai


----------



## carolynadams (Dec 19, 2014)

As far as I know they are same as the standard engine.


----------

